# Bezugsquellen für Spiele



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Oktober 2009)

*Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

Woher bezieht ihr eure Spiele? Besorgt ihr euch ganz klassisch den Datenträger oder bevorzugt ihr Services wie Steam?

An die illegalen Downloader: Die Umfrage ist anonym, dort könnt ihr ehrlich antworten. Aber in den Kommentaren verschweigt ihr Illegales besser, könnte sonst als Prahlen gewertet werden und Verwarnungen nach sich ziehen.

Flashgames zählen nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

[X]_Online-Shop (klassisch)_
[X]_Import-Shop_


----------



## Pommes (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

[x]Fachgeschäft
[x]Elektromarkt

Ich arbeite schließlich dort


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

Meine Games sind plötzlich auf der Festplatte.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

[X] Elektromarkt
[X] Online-Shop (klassisch)
[X] Import-Shop


----------



## mr_sleeve (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

online shop und import shop.. es gibt nicht alle uncut versions in Germany


----------



## nulchking (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

Einmal nach Satte und zurück


----------



## longtom (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

Beim Nachbarn denn der heißt Okaysoft und hat sie alle


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

Also ich hol mir meine Games entweder vom Fachgeschäft/Elektronikgeschäft, oder aber immer öfter Online,  ist eben bequemer.


----------



## Zephyr (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

Größtenteils Online. Nur wenn ich zufällig mal was im Elektrogeschäft sehe, was mich interessiert, nehme ich das mit


----------



## Shady (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

[x]Elektromarkt
[x]Supermarkt/Kaufhaus
[x]zu Weihnachten/bday wünschen

Online hab ich eig. noch keins gekauft. Würd ich nur machen, wenn ich sowieso was bestell iwo. Ansonsten lohnt es sich für mich nicht, da ich 'nen MM quasi direkt vor der Tür hab und die fast sowieso jedes neue Spiel, was mich interessiert, am Anfang mal ins Angebot nimmt.


----------



## Selene (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

Im Kaufhaus
und
von Heft-DVD´s


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

[X] Elektromarkt

Genauer Saturn oder Media Markt...

greetz


----------



## grubsnek (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

[x] Elektromarkt
[x] Onlineshops (klassisch)
[x] Importshop
[x] Online-Marktplätze
[x]Online-Platform 

Kommt bei mir sehr auf den Preis an. 
So habe ich mir Fifa10 für 16€ bei Ebay als Download Key gekauft. Damit kann man sich das Spiel schnell undlegal per EADM runterladen.
Resident Evil 5 habe ich mir dagegen bei amazon.co.uk gekauft, weil es dort einfach viel billiger war als in Deutschland.
Ansonsten kaufe ich noch bei MediaMarkt/Saturn und Amazon.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

Fachgeschäft, Elektromarkt, Onlineshop,...
Dort wo es halt am billigsten ist.

PS: Zumindest bezahle ich dafür.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

Amazon und Steam


----------



## ColaFreaqii (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

Oft bei Gamesstop oder Media Markt...neuerdings aber auch manchmal bei Amazon.


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

[x] Onlineshop Amazon


----------



## Sesfontain (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

[x]Fachgeschäft
[x]Elektromarkt
[x]Bday/weihnachten


----------



## Olstyle (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

Wenn ich neu kauf dann meistens in Media Markt und Co.
Wenn nicht dann über die Marktplätze von PCGHX, PCG, luxx etc.

Das ein oder andere Spiel hab ich aber auch schon importiert, wobei da eigentlich immer der Preis und nicht "uncut" den Ausschlag gegeben hat.


----------



## Opheliac (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

[x]Fachgeschäft
[x]Elektromarkt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

Wie soll man denn eine Demo zur Vollversion per Crack machen? Dann müsste der Crack aber mehrere Gigabyte groß sein


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

Von manchen Spielen gibt es Trials, die nur eine bestimmte Zeit lang laufen oder den User mit künstlich verlängerten Ladezeiten quälen, sonst aber voll funktionsfähig sind. Um die zur Vollversion zu machen, reicht es, eine Serial zu kaufen. Diese Serial kann man aber auch auf illegalem Wege besorgen - oder man crackt das Spiel.


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

[x]amazon.de/sonstige
[x]Fachhandel
[x]Kaufhaus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

@ JEver

Nen mal ein Beispiel bitte, und jetzt kommt nicht "barbie und der Reiterhof"


----------



## AlterKadaver (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

[x] Onlineshop
[x] Fachgeschäft
[x] hier aus dem Forum (gebraucht)


----------



## Olstyle (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> @ JEver
> 
> Nen mal ein Beispiel bitte, und jetzt kommt nicht "barbie und der Reiterhof"


Z.B. Dreamfall: The Longest Journey kann man nur so Probespielen. 

In wie weit die Version auch Crackbar war weiß ich nicht und selbst wenn würde ich es dir bestimmt nicht verraten.


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

[x] Elektromarkt

Kaufe meine Games seit Jahren immer im gleichen Elektromarkt, sowie auch Staubsauger, Fernseher, Kaffeemaschinen etc. 

Mfg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Z.B. Dreamfall: The Longest Journey kann man nur so Probespielen.
> 
> In wie weit die Version auch Crackbar war weiß ich nicht und selbst wenn würde ich es dir bestimmt nicht verraten.



Öhm ja. Noch nie von dem Spiel gehört, war ja klar. Die Games lohnt es sich also nichtmal zu cracken


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

Selber schuld wenn du das nicht kennst .


----------



## moe (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

ich beziehe die spiele nicht, die beziehen mich.


----------



## Sash (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

ältere spiele über steam meist, neue über amazon oder halt mediamarkt, saturn. je nachdem was grade billiger ist.


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

[X] _Elektromarkt   
_ 
[X] _Online-Shop (klassisch)_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Melcat (1. November 2009)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

[X]Online-Shop (klassisch)


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (1. März 2010)

*AW: Bezugsquellen für Spiele*

Normalerweise Fachgeschäft, für Zensiertes Import und bei Schnäppchen die Grabbelkiste des Elektomarkts.


----------

